# Spin Knit - e-magazine



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's new! Here's a link to a Q & A about the e-magazine and a tutorial. It looks interesting. It will be a stand alone magazine, meaning you do not have to have a subscription to purchase a copy. It will only be in digital form. I'm not sure when it will be available or how much it will cost, I haven't read that far yet  

Here's the link http://www.interweavestore.com/Spinning/eMags/SpinKnit-PC.html?a=he101201#preview2


----------

